

Fail like you mean it - aswanson
http://bigthink.com/deankamen/fail-like-you-mean-it

======
bbuffone
Video boils down to an old skiing saying: A skier says to another - "Hey, did
you fall today?" the other skier responds - "No." Then the first skiers says
"You didn't go fast enough or went down slopes that were way to easy."

If you aren't failing, you aren't challenging yourself enough.

------
Hexstream
His intro (first few seconds of video) scared me shitless!

edit: I've basically been failing (with a couple hard-won successes) for the
last 3 years and that's exactly what I needed to hear because sometimes I'm
just asking myself: "Might I be DOING IT WRONG?" (maybe I am, but oh well ;P)

~~~
berntb
Thanks for the warning!

------
jodrellblank
Summary: 5 minute monologue by Dean Kamen on how and why idea -> success isn't
the simple journey the media make it out to be.

Worth a watch, despite the lame title and unknown domain which led me to
initially avoid it.

